# Will my boss find out about the therapy?



## QuietArtist (May 22, 2009)

I'm going to try and make a call this week to get some help with a therapist concerning my SA. This will be my first go at it and it is long over due. I checked and my insurance will help pay for some of it. With that in mind, will my boss or the company I work with find out that I'm seeing a therapist? It's a fairly small company I work for and I really don't want my boss to know I'm seeing a therapist. The insurance is good and it's through my employer. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

QuietArtist said:


> I'm going to try and make a call this week to get some help with a therapist concerning my SA. This will be my first go at it and it is long over due. I checked and my insurance will help pay for some of it. With that in mind, will my boss or the company I work with find out that I'm seeing a therapist? It's a fairly small company I work for and I really don't want my boss to know I'm seeing a therapist. The insurance is good and it's through my employer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Most likely whomever does the paperwork will be the only people that know in your company and they cannot know specificis unless you sign a release nor can they share this info with anyone else. You might want to examine the hippa laws for your area but in most cases the law states that measures must be taken to protect your privacy and there are laws which make it illegal for them to fire you for this reason as well.

here is a link:

http://www.justanswer.com/questions/1ah4i-hipaa-law-allow-realease


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

They won't find out due to HIPPA privacy laws.

http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/index.html


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I agree with Screwjack, the privacy and discrimination laws should protect you.


----------



## QuietArtist (May 22, 2009)

Thank you for the responses to my question and concern, guys.


----------

